# EAS CLA side effects



## sicko (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello

From the moment i started taking CLA capsules...around 5-6 grams per day.. I got gastrointestinal bloating....I also had to go to Hospital during my vacation in Vienna and the doctor diagnosed that I was extremely full of gas.(hell i was bloated with so little food)
Does anyone know if bloating is a CLA side effect to some people?

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2006)

sicko said:
			
		

> From the moment i started taking CLA capsules...around 5-6 grams per day.



why such a high dose?


----------



## sicko (Aug 12, 2006)

hmm..i thought recommended was around 4.5-6?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2006)

3 grams of CLA per day should be sufficient IMO.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2006)

do you take any other EFA's?


----------



## sicko (Aug 12, 2006)

nope, but i just bought today fish oil to cut on cla ...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2006)

probably a good idea.

Essence EFA


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> probably a good idea.
> 
> Essence


essence is good stuff


----------



## sicko (Aug 23, 2006)

Regarding my previous post....
I found this post in a forum..

http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/archive/index.php/t-122042.html

It seems that people had gastrointestinal problems with CLA...and if you do some google research you can find some side effects like this in some studies........

Well....I also have a bottle of NOW FOODS CLA.....gonna skip the EAS (not many left)....i will try reintroducing again by having this one hour before meal and not with the meal like i used to......and 3.5 grams instead of 6

i hope i do not get the same gassy problems......destroyed my vacations...



note: some manufactures state 'preferably with meals' , some others ...one hour before meal......

cheers


--------------------------------------
NiCk
2nd Year Sport and Exercise Science Bsc  
University of Essex


----------



## sicko (Aug 26, 2006)

well
i do not know if you care at all but I would like to let you know that,
only by taking 2 CLA pills for 3 days , I felt slight gases and bloated and slight indigestion most of the time....and this by taking a new brand of CLA (Primaforce).
As soon as I stopped it there was a huge relief the next day...

I probably have an allergy at it........If people have similar effects just be aware of this 

--------------------------------------
NiCk
2nd Year Sport and Exercise Science Bsc  
University of Essex


----------



## PinkHelloKitty (Jul 7, 2011)

*Same thing happened to me!*

But for some reason..it caused me to vomit...I must of taken too much CLA...but for now I have been bloated for 2 days!!  Will the bloating go away?  Thank you!


----------

